# Celeste + meteor shower and leif CLOSED



## GreenBacon (May 8, 2020)

Come visit the all rabbit island of Solstheim. Talk to celeste and stay to make a few wishes.
Please no running through the flowers. Try to limit your visit to 20 minutes.
I will be letting 4 people in at a time, Leave comment and I will DM dodo code. No tip needed but appreciated. Follow the green stars to the right I have her trapped. 
See you there.


----------



## voltairenism (May 8, 2020)

Can I come please? :3


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 8, 2020)

i'd like to come!


----------



## Lellyna (May 8, 2020)

I like to come too please


----------



## seularin (May 8, 2020)

would love to come <3


----------



## Griff (May 8, 2020)

Would love to come!


----------



## ladymidnight (May 8, 2020)

i'd like to come!!


----------



## PVoil (May 8, 2020)

woul like to come


----------



## th8827 (May 8, 2020)

May I stop by?


----------



## Aronthaer (May 8, 2020)

I'd like to stop by!


----------



## PugLovex (May 8, 2020)

hello, i’d love to stop by


----------



## GreenBacon (May 8, 2020)

I appreciate everyone's patience I need to let a few people filter out and I will send out the next round of codes


----------



## milkie (May 8, 2020)

hi i would like to stop bye if you arent to full !!

edit: actually ive changed my mind i hope u enjoy ur night !!!


----------



## Littlered (May 8, 2020)

hey i'd love to be added to your next round! i can wait


----------



## Arckaniel (May 8, 2020)

I'd like to be added on the list as well please


----------



## kotinni (May 8, 2020)

would love to come!! :3 ty!


----------



## jokk (May 8, 2020)

i'd love to come if you're still open!


----------



## erkksss (May 8, 2020)

Hi, I would like to come by pls if you're still taking people for the next round


----------



## Thorpedo (May 8, 2020)

Me please


----------



## icyii (May 8, 2020)

I'd love to come please


----------



## Adaberny (May 8, 2020)

would love to come ^^


----------



## thrillingprince (May 8, 2020)

i would like to come by


----------



## GreenBacon (May 8, 2020)

So it seems I'm having connection issues of some kind not sure some are able to get in others cant I will still send out codes hope they work for you and again o appreciate your patience


----------



## nyx~ (May 8, 2020)

If this is still open I'd like to come by


----------



## Muddy (May 8, 2020)

I’d like to come please.


----------



## MonkParty (May 8, 2020)

Would love to come when you have the free space~


----------



## wonderwitch (May 8, 2020)

Can I please come?


----------



## akimaki (May 8, 2020)

i would love to come ^^


----------



## Emmymarie (May 8, 2020)

I'd love to come if you're still accepting people!


----------



## honeytoast (May 8, 2020)

if you're still open i'd love to come!!


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (May 8, 2020)

Id like to visit as will if you have the time


----------



## GreenBacon (May 8, 2020)

Yep still open I'm going to let some people leave and I will send you guys the code if I missed any one please let me know

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020



Wisteria Rytsar said:


> Id like to visit as will if you have the time


 
B57WD

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020

Still open and wishes still being made


----------



## Restin (May 8, 2020)

On my way! Ty


----------



## GreenBacon (May 8, 2020)

Gate will be open for another hour or so B57WD if you want to join traffic slowed down a little

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020

Meteor shower still going


----------



## GreenBacon (May 9, 2020)

Ok closing thank you to all that were able to visit


----------

